# locals 'remapping' problem



## vandeh2o (Mar 5, 2005)

I recently recaived a replacement 811 receiver because of problems with my first. After activation I notice that my local channels do not remap or appear in the same place. Previously they showed up in the 7900s and also at the 3, 7, 9, 15, and 21 spots. Now they just show up in the 7900s. Is there some feature on the receiver that is not turned on? Or do I need to talk to dish? Thanks-


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This is going by memory van. Look into where you add your OTA channels there should be a selectiong in there for mapping (I believe).


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> This is going by memory van. Look into where you add your OTA channels there should be a selectiong in there for mapping (I believe).


Menu 6-1-5 "Display Options"


----------

